# Planning to move in 2011



## colins dream (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi All, My partner and I are planning on heading to Thailand at the end of 2011. we are total newbies, have no clue where to start, what Visas to get, do we need to clear all outstanding credit agreements - anything really !? .. know that we'll have about £30,000 in our hand and would like to open some sort of business with that if poss ?? 
To be honest, at this stage I would appreciate any feedback that anyone could offer 

Many Thanks Collins Dream xxx


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*Two bits of advice*

Noticed you didn't get any reply - common reaction to a very general query like this which readers brush over preferring specific issues they can comment on. Far too much to say on this subject , however , this might help -

1. Make a holiday trip out here where you'll get a 30 day visa on arrival at no cost , and then explore visiting three or four different locations in the country including at least Bangkok and one island resort in your itinerary.

2. Keep an extremely tight hold on your Pounds 30K - there will be plenty of people around trying to relieve you of it with or without "great" business advice accompanying.


----------



## numbat1 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Moving to Thailand*



colins dream said:


> Hi All, My partner and I are planning on heading to Thailand at the end of 2011. we are total newbies, have no clue where to start, what Visas to get, do we need to clear all outstanding credit agreements - anything really !? .. know that we'll have about £30,000 in our hand and would like to open some sort of business with that if poss ??
> To be honest, at this stage I would appreciate any feedback that anyone could offer
> 
> Many Thanks Collins Dream xxx


Hi, Just joined the Forum. Hello everyone. My Wife ( marrying on Feb 2 ) are coming over for our honeymoon and having a look around as we too intend to move to Thailand this year. So happy to exchange ideas and intentions. Going to make learning some basic Thai language a priority. Need to have stable high speed internet to earn $$$ so will be checking that out. Im nearly 60 now, did the Bangkok thing many times as a young bloke now want peace and tranquility blah blah.. Good luck Collins Dream


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

hi numbat1.
First of all-congratulations on your wedding,and forwards-welcome to Thailand.
I am danish and live up north in Chianng Rai-60 km from the border to Myranmar(Burma).
I am 54 years and also want a laid back life-and thats exactly what I have here.
The town is not to big(around 70.000 people)but we have what we need- and most of all-nice, friendly and helpfull people, all over.
There is alot to see and do, around here-so time is really no problem-and we have a wonderfull nature up here,between the mountains-also,it is not so hot, as in the south-atleast, it diddent feel that way, becourse of the mountains,I think.
You going to have a litle problem about high speed, stabile internet in Thailand,I think-it is ok. but often problems whit the connections-so it often slows down-usualy around 4 a clock and in the evenings-when children, and the youngsters are around,and hanging on the internet.
I think the largest connection,I have seen out here,is a 12 MB-but not sure,so you have to chek it.
If you need eny information,feel free to contact me at:
[email protected]
Have a good time,and take care!
Brian.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Mweiga said:


> 1. Make a holiday trip out here where you'll get a 30 day visa on arrival at no cost , and then explore visiting three or four different locations in the country including at least Bangkok and one island resort in your itinerary.


I believe this is the best advice; we started in Phuket for a year - it is 'easy' as fairly westernised, supermarkets, shopping centres etc. 
Traveled around looking a other places, Chiang Mai and Chiang Rai would have been top of our list except we're both beach people, snorkelling and kayaking and it's a bit far to the beach.
So we went rural, here in Sa Kaeo since April, an hour from SK city, three to Bangkok if necessary (only once!), three hrs drive for weekends away at the beaches on Chanthaburi coast. 
We'e looking at options of moving south to C'buri next, not an area too many foreigners go to but nice countryside, good beaches . . . depends what you like, and as per Mweiga important not to commit too much to one area till you've had a look around.
Best wishes for your planned move.


----------

